# Favorite underground / obscure music?



## JoeCapricorn (Nov 25, 2009)

One of my biggest interests aside from insects is underground and obscure heavy metal bands, especially of those of the funeral doom subgenre. Obscure death and black metal bands are good too, and I also like the occasional 80s thrash band that was forgotten about and fell into obscurity. Obscure classic metal? Definitely, especially if they have ties to the historic development of the genre. Everyone knows Black Sabbath, but what about The Flower Travelin' Band - a Japanese band that virtually perfectly emulated the Sabbath doomy, heavy sound.

And when it comes to funeral doom, I'm practically the guru of funeral doom... well, not really... but it's a small enough genre that I can keep an eye on every current band and an eye out for any new ones. 250 funeral doom bands are listed on the Metal Archives (www.metal-archives.com, search "funeral" under "Genre") - probably up to 100 more funeral-doom style bands are on the archives that are not currently listed as funeral doom or considered such because in other ways they deviate from the genre norms (Warning and The River both are pretty much as slow as most funeral doom bands, but are closer to traditional doom metal in sound)... and I am certain that no one here has ever heard of any of these bands before. I mean, the most well known funeral doom bands include Skepticism, Thergothon, Shape of Despair, Mournful Congregation, Esoteric and such... My certainty could be wrong, there could be another funeral doom fan on these boards!

Now, there would be nothing to discuss in this thread if all it were about were funeral doom (although I'll post some Youtube sound samples for the curious minded), it's not just about that. I don't just listen to metal. I also like a lot of local bands, some of my favorite include Johnny Action Figure (who play melodic indie rock) and Divination (brutal death metal) and Common Enemy (Skater punk!)... there is also Priscilla Ahn, who is a wonderful singer that graduated from my high school. I don't consider her underground or obscure, she's already appeared on Jay Leno and her music has been used in several episodes of Grey's Anatomy, as well as a couple feature length films (Disturbia, Love Happens) and she's signed to Blue Note. She's a rising star, for sure! An interesting side note, Taylor Swift is originally from Berks County as well - she grew up in Wyomissing and has performed at Reading Phillies baseball games in the past. Not to mention the reality TV stars with 8 kids live in Berks as well... hahaha. I digress...

So, this thread is about your favorite musical groups that are probably so obscure that you are the only one on these boards that knows about them, but would like to share them with the rest of us. This may result in several cans of worms being opened, figuratively speaking... I may get someone here into funeral doom, and someone may get me into... uhh... acid jazz psytrance? Oh, the possibilities are endless!

Funeral Doom samples:

Mournful Congregation - The June Frost

Mournful Congregation - As I Drown in Loveless Rain (best opening riff ever!) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvLvfKs6Dgc


----------



## Opivy (Nov 26, 2009)

Never heard of any of those guys, but I'm not particularly fond of black/death metal.

Only one I can think of off hand is

Nuclear Rabbit http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnKQm-pUwkw

and maybe

The Residents

(but I'm _certain_ I'm not the only one who has heard of them here)


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 26, 2009)

Ha ha! I've got two for you!

First, the Inhalants, a seriously bad Austin garage band from the '80s:

Second, for Martin, a seriously excellent, if obscure duo (how we give ourselves away!), the Lumiere Duo from N.Y.: http://www.lala.com/#song/2810527767118615854

O.K. So I'm going to give myself _two_ CDs for Xmas.  

BTW, I really like Priscilla Ahn!


----------



## AmandaLynn (Nov 27, 2009)

Well my favorite bands at the moment are Arctic Monkeys and Gogol Bordello, not really (at all) obscure or underground  There is a band from my hometown, Bellingham, WA, that has made, what I think is a badass music video though, the Whiskey Wailers, Youtube.com

Edit: well I guess I still haven't figured out how to post a link. I apologize for any inconvenience, the link I was trying to post was, "The Whiskey Wailers, Lady of Limbo Town". I'm quite proud of my friends  check it out for yourself if you're curious... it's pretty good.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 27, 2009)

It's not obscure..

It's just classic.

Sweet- Fox on the Run

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MDCbIhTa_w


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Nov 27, 2009)

Whiskey Wailers are cool! They seem like a fascinating band to see live.

Speaking of live... I've seen the song Captain's Wife's Lament (originally by Paul and Storm) performed life at the Renaissance Faire by a band called the Rakish Rogues. It's funny.

 &lt;--- someone made a World of Warcraft music video about the song! Hahaha!


----------



## sbugir (Nov 27, 2009)

Bad Brain

Kraken

Circle Takes the Square

Wise Old Man

Nokturnal Mortika


----------



## JoeCapricorn (Dec 3, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> Bad BrainKraken
> 
> Circle Takes the Square
> 
> ...


Haven't heard of any of these bands... although Kraken and Circle Takes the Square at least have Wikipedia pages. I googled Nokturnal Mortika and nothing came up... could that be Nokturnal Mortum? If so, then there is one band I have heard of...


----------



## sbugir (Dec 3, 2009)

JoeCapricorn said:


> Haven't heard of any of these bands... although Kraken and Circle Takes the Square at least have Wikipedia pages. I googled Nokturnal Mortika and nothing came up... could that be Nokturnal Mortum? If so, then there is one band I have heard of...


My bad, Mortum, absolutely right. I get Nokturnal Mortum, and Death Morticka mixed up...


----------

